# Helical or straight



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I always say, people who don't use helical fletching are the ones who have never tried it.


----------



## huntngolfer (Aug 24, 2010)

Hunting arrows = Rt helical
Target arrows = straight


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Direction is a left over artifact from when people shot with fingers (Like I do). When a finger shooter draws their bow it rotates the arrow slightly because their hand twists perhaps less than an 1/8th of a turn. But when the arrow leaves it untwists so your fletching should capture that rotation and build on it rather than counter it. So a right hand shooter would typically shoot right helical while a left hand shooter would shoot left helical. Since 90% of the non Olympic archers shoot with a release that rotation in masked by the D loop and the release aid. So direction has become mostly immaterial. 

This hand rotation phenomenon is real obvious to a finger shooting shooting broad heads.

So while I picked right helical in the poll it's only because we seem to have slightly more right hand shooters than left hand shooters within the human population.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks for all the help and keep the votes coming.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Didn't vote. I've shot all in you poll with outstanding results. It more depends on just well your bow is tuned. At one time or another I've removed one vane and shot 20 yards with same success as three vanes. Size of vane made no difference. Smallest vane was a Mini Blazer.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

helical


----------



## Mississippi66 (Oct 1, 2006)

I use to shoot straight and off set when i was buying my arrows already fletched.

When i bought my JoJan it come with a straight and right helical clamp. I fletched up a bunch with a helical and ain't looked back.I don't even remember were that straight clamp is now.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I think arrows over 270 fps or so are better served with offset fletching vs helical. They still spin, but they don't slow up as fast as helicals do.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

need 7 more votes. I was trying for 50


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

BDHUNTR said:


> I think arrows over 270 fps or so are better served with offset fletching vs helical. They still spin, but they don't slow up as fast as helicals do.


Ah yes in order to move a mass you need to apply a force. So in order to rotate the arrow you need energy to come from somewhere. So the rotation steels the energy from the momentum which costs speed. speed vs stability ... yet one more balancing act.


----------



## Z7 nut (Dec 17, 2010)

I voted left heical because I shoot traditional. The years I shoot compound, 3 d I used a straight clamp with a little offset. Thanks


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Hunting, right helical with FB broadheads........3D, 4* offset. Seems to work....

G


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Straight. But I will be buying a right helical clamp.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

A left or right helical makes no differ. just have helical on them.


----------

